# Canadian Citizen drawing salary in US working in HK



## irish126

I am a Canadian citizen. I am a non-resident of Canada. I am a resident of Hong Kong. I am working for a US company. They pay my salary in US$ from the US to my account in HK. I intend filing a HK tax return. Am I subject to US tax? I am sure I am not subject to Canadian tax since I am a non-resident.


----------



## oddball

You will need to file a Canadian tax return if you ever intend to collect the hand out called 'Canadian Pension ' when you eventually retire , for the years of employment in the country . Other than that , i personally would not give them the time of day . Colin


----------



## synthia

Having recently met someone who paid out a good deal in fines, and interest on the fines, I'm sure that you must file a Canadian return every year even though you don't owe any tax.

Your company should know what your status is relative to US tax. If they are a US company and haven't been withholding US taxes, you probably don't owe anything, because they are required to collect from you.


----------

